# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Le Petit, nhỏ như 'lồng bồ câu' - Cafe Hà Nội

## hangnt

> *Cafe Le Petit*
> 
> _Cuối cùng, địa chỉ "chuồng chim" cho bạn đây: Le Petit – 25 Hạ Hồi ( Trên đường Trần Quốc Toản - Gần Cung văn hóa hữu nghị Việt Xô bạn nhé.)_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Cafe Le Petit*


Nằm trên con phố Hạ Hồi nhỏ xíu, Le Petit cũng khiêm nhường như chính tên gọi “bé xinh” của quán. Nếu bạn vừa muốn tìm một góc yên tĩnh để “trốn” không khí ồn ào của Hà Nội, vừa muốn được thư giãn đọc sách hay nghe nhạc thì quán này sẽ là một nơi rất thích hợp.


Ở đây cái gì cũng nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh. Cứ tưởng tượng ngôi nhà của các chú lùn trong câu chuyện Nàng Bạch Tuyết và bảy chú lùn dễ thương thế nào thì Le Petit cũng đáng yêu y như thế! Quán chỉ rộng khoảng hơn 20m vuông thôi nhưng cô chủ quán bày biện mọi thứ rất gọn gàng ngăn nắp nên vẫn tạo ra được những không gian riêng biệt dành cho các sở thích khác nhau.




Nếu bạn thích ngắm đường phố và ánh nắng chan hòa bên hiên nhà thì tầng 1 sẽ là lựa chọn lý tưởng. Tầng một có khung chiếc cửa sổ đủ rộng để bạn trở thành “cô bé ngồi bên cửa sổ” mơ mộng, có một tủ sách nhỏ với đủ loại truyện khác nhau, một chiếc đàn guitar để các chàng trai thể hiện tài năng nghệ thuật của mình.




Nếu bạn thích sự yên tĩnh hơn thì tầng 2 luôn luôn có chỗ cho bạn. Một căn phòng bé xíu như một khu vườn bí mật sẽ là nơi bạn có thể ngồi bệt thoải mái cùng bạn bè mình tổ chức một bữa tiệc nhỏ ấm cúng. Một căn phòng khác với những bộ bàn ghế gỗ xinh xắn sẽ là nơi bạn đọc sách hay làm việc bên laptop. Sự lựa chọn chỉ tùy thuộc vào bạn thôi. DIDAU cá là dù bạn khó tính thế nào thì chắc chắn bạn cũng sẽ tìm được một góc ưa thích tại Le Petit.




Một điểm rất hợp với chúng mình nữa là quán có cực nhiều truyện tranh và các loại truyện dành cho giới trẻ. Cô chủ còn là người đam mê văn hóa Pháp nên từ cách bài trí đến không khí, vật dụng của quán đều mang phong cách kiến trúc Pháp rõ rệt, rất tinh tế và lãng mạn.




Đồ uống ở đây cũng là một điểm cộng cho quán. Nào là các loại cocktail, mocktail, sinh tố hoa quả, đồ ăn nhanh... rất phong phú và có giá từ 10k – 40k. Vì quán yên tĩnh và có giá cả vừa phải nên nếu bạn muốn chiếm được một góc nhỏ vào buổi tối thì nhớ đến sớm nhé. Buổi tổi ở quán thường khá đông và tấp nập đấy.


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------

